# Anyone feeding royal canin?



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Sunny is on NOW Fresh (also Petcurean) and he does great on it and loves it (I have him on Senior, as he will be 7 in February). If she is doing well -- why not just leave her on it? I do believe it is a much better product that Royal Canin. I understand the Go is a single protein formula, and their NOW Fresh (Senior is turkey, salmon and duck etc.). Why not try the NOW Fresh formulas?


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi I fed Royal Canin Medium Breed food for years. My gang did very well on it. I liked that fact that Royal Canin funded health studies for the Poodle Club of Canada and also that they had longevittiy studies for canines on their food. BUT when they notified me that they were switching to Chicken By Product I stopped using them. Their reasoning was that there are just too many people to feed and too few chickens and thus they had to switch to by- product for dog food products. By- products...are the waste on the slaughterhouse floor. It appeared more profit motivated than the reason they gave. 

The food you suggested...the main ingredient is brewers rice...which really has no nutritional value. 
Just my opinion.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

And your opinion is greatly valued and much appreciated. Dixie gets GO salmon as did my Dobe before her. I just wish she liked it better....


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh I understand completely the picky eater. That is my Mimi. She can hold out for a long time if she is not in the mood to eat. Something I do occasionally to get her to eat is to grate the dried liver treats on her dinner. I get a bag from Costco and just grating one piece (or two) on her dinner makes all the difference.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I just got my Tpoos on the Now! And they absolutely love it! If you do a search you will find a few threads on how picky my Tpoos are and all the foods I tried that they stuck there nose up at. I stumbled on the Now! ) in our local feed store for super cheap($7.49 for a 5 lbs bag and $12.99 for a 12 lbs bag) and decided to get it. Boy am I'm glad because they love it and I love it! When I went in this week to get more they had the Go! as well. I picked up some sample bags and I used one, the Lamb, which is my Tpoos least favorite meat. I figured if they ate that one they would probably like the others as well. Well they were a bit weary of it but at first, but when we got home and I put it in their bowl they chowed down on it. Personally I like the Now! Much more, it was smaller bites (small breed) for them, had a good x shape, and really it smelled so much fresher. Plus the Now! Is grain free. With the Go! It smelled a bit stale (maybe due to it being a sample?) was a bigger kibble (it's not made for small breeds like the Now!), and had grain (a whole grain which is a plus) . As for the Royal Cainin, personally if it were me I would not switch to it. There are many other higher quality brands out there you can try for the same amount of money. One reason she might like it so much is that they spray a coat of fat on their food to make it more enticing. The problems with their food that I have is the ingredients are not high quality. Chicken meal (decent first ingredient) brewers rice (filler as the second ingredient) corn (filler as third ingredient), corn gluten meal (filler as fourth ingredient) wheat gluten (filler as seventh ingredient). What I see with this food is that you sure are paying a lot of money for fillers and not much good nutrition. If you really want to try a different food try the Now! It is the same company but she might like it more.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks to each of you for your help. I will look into the Now! And leave the royal canin dental as treats. I guess you reaffirmed my gut feeling about switching. Much appreciated.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Okay PF friends, I did it. Bought a 25 lb bag of NOW Fresh red meat formula (new) today. Darned expensive $81 for 25 lb bag as opposed to $71 for fit and free but worth it if she likes it. I gave her a handful and she gobbled it up. Sure would be nice if I didn't have to add protein as a Topper to get her to eat. Thanks for the suggestion to try it...


----------



## erixon84 (Jul 21, 2012)

I had my toy poodle on RC but once i saw they switched to chicken by product i took her off of it immediately. Now i am on Nutro Natural Choice (chicken, oatmeal). She loves it, poops less.


----------

